# Quincy the rock pigeon squab needs water (Montreal, Quebec)



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello friends of pigeons. This forum has been enormously helpful today. I can provide more details later but I need a fast answer on a crucial point:

I have a very young bird here. Maybe a few days old. Must WATER be hand-fed, or can I provide a dish of water at this age? I have read that new hatchlings may not know how to drink properly without inhaling the water. I know the answer is in here somewhere, but I'm getting flummoxed with all the info.

She's had a few drops slurped eagerly from the side of my clenched fist, but, well, it's hard to hold water in one's hand.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

One that young will normally get its water from the parents in the form of crop milk when they feed it.
If you are hand feeding it formula, it will get its water from the formula & doesnt need any extra as such.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Quazar! That sure makes sense to me. I whipped up a batch of something pretty close to MacMilk (I don't have all those supplements on hand right now). I made it extra runny to help with dehydration. She devoured 5ml of it in about 20 seconds. Thought I'd wait a bit to see if she holds it down before giving more...not that I know much about how much these birdies eat. The crop pouch thingy still seems pretty squishy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That may be too much formula for a baby that's a few days old. If so, it will take quite a while for the crop to empty.It's important to not over fill as that can cause the crop to stretch and it won't completely empty. If that happens, often the baby will get a bacterial infection which is often fatal.
If the eyes are open, the baby is at least 5 days old.
You can buy formula for baby birds at most pet stores that sell bird supplies. The one I use is called Exact.
It's also critical that the baby have consistent, direct heat. A heating pad set on low will work but it must be the kind that doesn't automatically shut off. The baby must be kept warm, or the crop won't empty and if the crop won't empty, the food will sour in the crop and then bacteria will set in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you could post a picture of the baby, that would give us a better idea of what he should be getting.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

She* opened her eyes just a couple hours ago, and is now starting to waddle around her box and scratch at the cardboard. I think I underestimated her age a bit. I'd say she's about as big as a good-sized kiwi fruit. Maybe 5 or 6 days old? I don't have anything to take a photo with, unfortunately. 

Hopefully I didn't overfeed her. She sure was eager. I'll leave her alone to digest. I have an old desk lamp shining on her little cabin, and it gives off quite a lot of heat, and can easily be raised or lowered. That's what I have for now, and at 10pm, that's what we're stuck with. So far so good. I'd say it's a cozy home. 

Thanks Charis and Quazar.

* obviously I have no idea what the sex of the bird is. Thought I'd go with a boy name and girl pronouns just to keep it ambiguous.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They open their eyes usually about 5 days old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a picture would be helpful to see the baby and set up.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

McTabby said:


> She* opened her eyes just a couple hours ago, and is now starting to waddle around her box and scratch at the cardboard. I think I underestimated her age a bit. I'd say she's about as big as a good-sized kiwi fruit. Maybe 5 or 6 days old? I don't have anything to take a photo with, unfortunately.
> 
> Hopefully I didn't overfeed her. She sure was eager. I'll leave her alone to digest. *I have an old desk lamp shining on her little cabin*, and it gives off quite a lot of heat, and can easily be raised or lowered. That's what I have for now, and at 10pm, that's what we're stuck with. So far so good. I'd say it's a cozy home.
> 
> ...


How close is the lamp to the baby? Put your hand over the baby, for a few minutes, and if your hand feels too hot...adjust the lamp higher. If too cool...adjust downward.
Make a round shape, with a cloth or wash cloth. Roll it up and make a cozy nest. just big enough to fit the baby's shape. I secure the ends with tape so it won't come undone. Also, put a cloth underneath the baby's feet. The purpose of both, is to keep the legs and feet in a normal position so the baby won't get a condition called splay leg. In the nest, most babies have a nest mate to lean against and so that helps them.
Splay leg is a disabling condition where one or both legs, stick out to the side, making it impossible for a pigeon to walk or perch. It's very avoidable and correctable if treated while the bird is still growing.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay. Here is Quincy yesterday. I'd guess 6 days old, based on what I've learned. Whaddaya say?










(By the way, this photo makes it look like I'm holding the little squab 4 feet above a wooden floor with nothing to secure him. I promise I'm not. We're sitting on my bed, you just can't see it.)


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's the scoop. Quincy was found by a young, kind construction worker on the ground at his work site, which is across the street from my building. He carried the bird to the nearest warm and quiet spot, which was the clover patch in front of my place. The other fellas at the construction site were teasing him, but he didn't want to leave the little bird. That's when I walked out the door. I offered to take over. Because I'm not the one who found her, I'm missing a few details, however, I can assure you that there was no chance of finding the nest at this site. The building was in the final stages of being completely gutted. 

36 hours later, I'd say we're doing pretty well. She's been eating formula using the syringe method. Her crop seems to fill up and empty out just fine, though I'm still not sure about how much to feed. Her poops were kind of green and mushy yesterday, but have firmed up today, dark in the middle with some cream-coloured goo around. Much like adult pigeon poops, but smaller. Quincy's eyes are wide open, she's started chirping a lot (especially when there's food coming), and she's quite lively. 

More posts coming.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Charis said:


> How close is the lamp to the baby? Put your hand over the baby, for a few minutes, and if your hand feels too hot...adjust the lamp higher. If too cool...adjust downward.


I probably went through this process about 12 times before I let myself go to bed last night. And then I woke up about 5 times during the night and checked again. And again. I'm new. 

Anyway, I'm now using a different method that is functionally the same as a heating pad. The box is on a rack, and a food-warming trivet sort of thing is beneath it, with a couple inches of air space in between to diffuse the heat. It's NOT a cooking device. It's just meant to keep your biscuits warm on the table or something. I'd say the temp at the bottom of the box is about 25 degrees C. 



Charis said:


> Make a round shape, with a cloth or wash cloth. Roll it up and make a cozy nest. just big enough to fit the baby's shape. I secure the ends with tape so it won't come undone. Also, put a cloth underneath the baby's feet. The purpose of both, is to keep the legs and feet in a normal position so the baby won't get a condition called splay leg. In the nest, most babies have a nest mate to lean against and so that helps them.
> Splay leg is a disabling condition where one or both legs, stick out to the side, making it impossible for a pigeon to walk or perch. It's very avoidable and correctable if treated while the bird is still growing.


Well observed. She is splaying her legs a bit. I'd noticed that already, and was loosely swaddling her up in a blankie like a (human) baby to try to gather her up into a nice little ball of bird. It just seemed like the right thing to do, and she seemed to be comfy like that. I'll employ your method so she doesn't just kick away her blankie.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great find! And welcome to PT 
Whenever I have a 'single' baby, I give them a small floppy stuffed animal to cuddle up against. That helps also with avoiding splay legs.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Quincy chillin' in her new no-splay crib.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

McTabby said:


> Quincy chillin' in her new no-splay crib.



AAWWWWWWW! Sweet!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Now that's going to be one pampered pijjie. Great idea!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

cute, hope youve got a paper liner though, or it will be a bu**er to clean lol


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Quincy has been showing a much appreciated instinct to stand up and poo over the edge of the cradle. Most of the time. I thought a paper liner was bad move because they can chew at them? Anyway, the bed is just a wash cloth folded up nicely. 

But hey folks: I'm worried. Quincy's looking kind of skinny, a bit more gaunt and red than before, and is developing some puffiness in the crop. It's like she's gulping in extra air when eating, and the puffiness goes down but not entirely away. She hasn't pooped for a few hours I think. Yikes. 

I have apple cider vinegar in tablet form, not liquid. I also have a jar of strained baby apple sauce (with no additives). I think I read somewhere that these things can help with digestion? If I give the apple cider vinegar, how would I prepare it? This birdie has only been taking formula via syringe, not drinking from a dish.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, and I have some kind of probiotic capsules. People ones.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

mix a little applesauce in with the formula.
A tablet in itself or part would be of no real help. 
The acv is to provoke action and change the PH in the crop therefore must be able to act *before* it reaches the birds digestive system (Unlike a human where ACV works in the stomach)
Tablets would need to be dissolved & mixed in, and also dependant on concentration.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Quazar said:


> mix a little applesauce in with the formula.
> A tablet in itself or part would be of no real help.
> The acv is to provoke action and change the PH in the crop therefore must be able to act *before* it reaches the birds digestive system (Unlike a human where ACV works in the stomach)
> Tablets would need to be dissolved & mixed in, and also dependant on concentration.


Oh gosh no, it wouldn't even be possible to get these big ol' tablets in her beak. I did shave off just a bit of one of them and dissolved the fine grains of powder in her formula last night. She's a bit better this morning. I will give her some applesauce as you suggest.

Boy, nothing makes me feel like a big dumb clumsy oaf like trying to take care of a baby bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking on this little baby.

We have all been there, don't worry about it.

Make sure that baby is warm when fed and make sure the milk formula is warm as well, and that the crop is completely empty before feeding.

The applesauce or drop of apple cider vinegar should get things moving.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

I am distraught. I spoke with the people from Urban Animals Advocates and they will not be able to take Quincy. The pigeons rescue they have posted about on thier Facebook page is a special case for some reason, and their aviary is dismantled for the season, or somethng like that. I am able to care of Quincy now but I am absolutely not able to take her on long-term. I don't want to spend too much time arguing about why I can't. It's a mix of no money (really. Most of what I eat is discount bin or garbage bin food, and I have trouble filling my own prescriptions) and the fact that I am seeking employment that might take me out of the country on only a few weeks notice. I also have a shoebox of an apartment that's also a workshop, so the only part of the house that's safe is a small corner of my bedroom that I've cleared space in. No good for flying lessons. I've had a strict no-pet policy for al these reasons. I was really hoping to cooperate with a rehab group who could take over now, or in a couple weeks. 
I already know that nobody's had much luck finding help in Montreal. I would try to catch a lift to a nearby city if there was somebody there. I thought it would be easier to find some pigeon superfans out there. This sucks. Poor Quincy. It's safe to say that the course of action I take is not going to be perfect. Please help me try to not cause too much suffering to this animal, who now trusts me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a friend, in Montreal, that took a young pigeon here....

http://www.wildbirdcarecentre.org/


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Charis said:


> I have a friend, in Montreal, that took a young pigeon here....
> 
> http://www.wildbirdcarecentre.org/


I just sent a message. Thanks for being so attentive.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi folks. Quincy is still hanging in there, has grown adorable wings with pin feathers, and can almost stand up on her feet. 

However, her digestion has been inconsistant. After reading enough to be crosseyed it's clear she has some slow crop issues despite my inclusion of either apple sauce or apple cider vinegar in each feeding. There's always just a bit of puffiness left, even hours later. Poop has been green and mushy, and today there just hasn't been much at all. I can see some white doughy stuff under her skin in her crop. 

And she's skinny. Part of the problem is that she puffs up with air so easily when I feed her. She must be around 12 days old now but I haven't been able to successfully get more than about 4ml of formula in her at a time without her crop looking way too inflated. Though estimates seem to vary, it seems apparent that by this age, she should be able to handle bigger meals than that. I've been feeding about 4 times a day. 

I do massage her crop, and she is warm. 

Assuming her crop eventually flattens: is she old enough for peas? She seems to want to open her beak when I try to feed her. I think she'd do well with more solid food, at least as far as the technique part. Also, any advice to help her keep from gulping air through the sides of her beak when drinking from the syringe? When I first found her, she seemed better at this feeding method than she is now. 

Lastly, even though she still seems to have some food in her crop after eating several hours ago (I went with 1/2 formula and 1/2 apple sauce), I'm pretty anxious to keep her hydrated. The syringe method works for viscous fluids, but plain water or rehyrating solution would just run out, so how do I do this? Is she old enough to try to drink from a dish? Eye dropper?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know you are doing the best you can, but 4ccs, 4 times at day is way under the amount of food she needs. She's not getting enough nourishment and she isn't going to make it if you can't get more food into her. 
With many baby pigeons, there is a bit of puffiness, even after the crop has emptied. With your baby, canker infection may be an underlying factor in what is going on.
Were the baby here, I would feed the defrosted peas. you have the instructions I posted earlier in this thread. Please start with 30 and work up to more with the next feeding. Babies eat a lot of food and you need to get up at least 40 per feeding and working up to 120 over the course of a day. The peas have a lot of liquid so you won't need to worry about dehydration.
Please pick up calcium grit, at a pet store and give a small pinch,over the peas, once a day.
Also try to find Fishzole at a store that carries medications for aquarium fish and we can help you figure a dose to treat the baby for canker.
I feel fairly certain that if you don't take this action, you will lose the baby.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought I posted how to feed the peas in this thread, but I didn't. Here they are.
In addition, I would add one feeding of formula as well.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.

In addition to the peas,one time a day, put a small pinch of powdered oyster shell, which you can buy at most pet stores, will supply the calcium the baby needs to support bone health.You sprinkle it on the peas.
__________


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks. 

I just gave her 12 peas and already I can tell this might be better for her than the all-formula diet. Not nearly as much air in her crop. I'll give her more in a few minutes. I guess I was just too worried about over-inflating her crop that I underfed her. That sucks. 

The pet food stores within my reach have closed for the day, so the canker treatment will have to wait. What's worse, I won't be able to go get it and come home with it until the end of my work day tomorrow. Long time. For what it's worth, her mouth looks light pink with no gunkiness or anything. 

As for the cancium grit, same as above, except that I read in some other thread that ground up egg shells might be useful. I have lots of that, since I use it on my plants. All clean, baked, and good quality organic shells. Let me know.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

McTabby said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just gave her 12 peas and already I can tell this might be better for her than the all-formula diet. Not nearly as much air in her crop. I'll give her more in a few minutes. I guess I was just too worried about over-inflating her crop that I underfed her. That sucks.
> 
> ...


You can use the egg shells but please be careful they are ground up and not sharp. The pet store calcium grit will have other minerals too.


..........


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I wish I was closer *sigh* but I probably wouldn't be much better that you at this


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

_Re: Does she have to wait all day to be fed?_

She'll have to be alone all day during human business hours, yes, but I usually try to feed her twice in the early morning (around 05:00 and 09:00) to give her the best start I can. I don't have a full time job, so it's not like this every day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Try to get 40 peas into her at the 5 am feeding. I'll bet she will be empty again by 9 am.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Charis said:


> Try to get 40 peas into her at the 5 am feeding. I'll bet she will be empty again by 9 am.


That would be nice, though she isn't yet empty now from the 25 peas I fed her about 3 hours ago. Her crop has emptied somewhat, and she's had a couple dark green watery poops. I guess bad poo is better than no poo.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She should be empty by 5 am...that's 5 hours away.

The dark green poop likely is from not having enough food. As the peas process on through, the poop will firm up.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Charis said:


> She should be empty by 5 am...that's 5 hours away.


Yes. I just meant that if you bet she'll be able to process 40 peas in 3 hrs tomorrow morning, she'll have to improve her current rate of less than 25 in 3 hrs. It's a big jump!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is she warm enough? Direct heat? They can't process food in the crop if they aren't warm enough.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Charis said:


> Is she warm enough? Direct heat? They can't process food in the crop if they aren't warm enough.


30-32 degrees C, warmed from underneath. 

I gave her about 30 peas at 5:00, and three hours later, she's half full, much like last night. She was empty this morning of course. She's digesting, just rather slowly.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Dang. I went to the only pet supply place I could get to after work and they didn't have Fishzole or any product that contained only metronidazole. The only thing I could come up with is a two-medication product called "General Cure" which is a powder, with 250mg metro and 75mg prazinquantel per packet. I know the latter ingrediant has been used on pigeons to treat worms, but I'm not sure if this integrated product can be prepared in any way that is safe for this baby. 

I am pretty sure Quincy does have canker problem though. When her crop is flat, as it was when I got home, I can see a little yellowish mass in there, like a small grain of corn. 

On the positive side, she is, for the moment, much more lively and chirpier than she has been lately.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No...I wouldn't use that. The problem is the prazinquantel is used as a one day treatment, repeated ten days later. The baby needs meronidazole for more than one day.
Can you call some other places and see if you can find it? Can you buy metronidazole for humans with out a doctor's script?
Ah...my friend in Montreal may have some. I think I sent her some a few months ago. I'll check.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

If all I had to do was call some other places to find it, I'd have it already. Only large supermarkets and pharmacies stay open in the evening on Tuesdays. There is a store that can order it by Thursday. And no, I already attempted to get metro for humans over the counter. 'Scrip needed, says the pharmacist. 

Really nice of you to offer to contact that friend. Whether or not I could actually get to that friend depends on where she lives, but she and I can sort that out, if you put us in touch.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good news...I've heard from Irina and she does have the medicine. I'm going to private message you her number.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Heck of a gal, your friend. Really nice of her to come out to meet me like that, on such a dark and rainy night as this. Now I have 2 tablets of Ronsec (25mg Ronidazole, 25mg Secnidazole). The instructions she had say 1/2 tablet on a full crop, skip a day, then do it again. But these instructions were for an older chick, I think. Maybe a smaller dose?

Quincy is, unfortunately, still half full from being fed almost 4 hours ago. Let me know if that means I can give medication now, or should wait until her morning feeding.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would go with !/4 pill tonight, skip one night and then do it again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...she is wonderful. I knew she would help if she had the medicine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At 2 weeks old he could probably take 1/2 pill.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

I went with 1/4 of a pill, partly because that's the first advice I got, and partly because, due to a combination of Quincy's digestive problems and my ineptitude in dealing with them, she looks to be several days behind in growth.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a kitchen scale to weigh him? How's he doing this evening?


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

No scale. 

She's hanging in there. Taking in more food than she used to. Should I be worried about side-effect of this medication? Yeast, for example? I have a 100mg tablet of diflucan if an antifungal is needed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No worries about yeast with the canker medicine. Can you post a picture?


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh no. Yesterday Quincy was doing better, but today things have gotten worse so suddenly. There is food in her crop that's not moving from over 6 hours ago and she now has greeny yellow diarrhea. Is there anything I can do? 

(I'm sorry about not posting a picture...I'm having a very hard time with that due to a faulty wire. I'll try to find some other method.)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think she needs antibiotic too. Call my friend and see if she has some of the antibiotic I sent her.
Feed her some warm applesauce with warm water and massage her crop gently to see if you can get things moving. Make sure she is warm and doesn't chill.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

I have cipro. 250mg tablets. I know it's pretty close to Baytril. Useful?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is but we don't know how much the pigeon weighs. I don't think you would give him more than 5mg.


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

So tonight will be day 4 of Cipro. I worked out a solution that is as close to 5mg/CC as possible, and since I can count on losing a drop or two down her chin, I'd say I'm erring on the safe side of *5mg per day. So what's a good round? A week of cipro? Ten days? *

She's shown enormous improvement already. Droppings are darkish with urates, she's been able to take in a lot more food without blowing up like a puffin for the entire day, and most importantly, it seems like she's finally able to put the food she's been eating to some use. She's growing. She's feathering. At last. 

However, I am 90% sure she's still got a canker problem. She's developed a very noticeable rasp and click in her voice, she's still got that bald little ostrich head, and slow crop is still a problem (though less so). *Can I give her another round of the Ronsec? It's been just three days since I finished the last one. If yes, maybe I should go with Jay3's suggestion of 1/2 a pill per dose this time? *

Lastly: *NOW should I worry about yeast, given that she's on a general antibiotic?* 










I know it's more useful to monitor weight, but since I haven't the means: she's about 100mm chest to tail, 140mm tall when she really stands up, and has a wingspan of about 180mm. 

Regretfully, I cannot provide a less blurry photo unless you can provide me with precise instructions for how to make a baby bird sit still.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is that a current picture of her? How many days old is she now?Could you take a picture of her with something that can give us a side reference? Maybe a coffee cup nor soda can?
You should continue with the cipro for 10 days. Yes...you can treat her for canker again.

Yeast infection is a possibility with cipro. Do you have nystatin?


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Charis said:


> Is that a current picture of her? How many days old is she now?Could you take a picture of her with something that can give us a side reference? Maybe a coffee cup nor soda can?
> You should continue with the cipro for 10 days. Yes...you can treat her for canker again.
> 
> Yeast infection is a possibility with cipro. Do you have nystatin?


She's probably 17-18 days old now. I'm aware that she is undergrown. 

I gave you size _measurements_ as a size reference. Won't that do? I would think especially knowing that her body is 100mm from crop (not full) to tail would give a good general idea of her size. Actually, she's a bit bigger than that today, and more feathery. 

No, I do not have nystatin. As mentioned above, I do have Fluconazole.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

McTabby said:


> She's probably 17-18 days old now. I'm aware that she is undergrown.
> 
> I gave you size _measurements_ as a size reference. *Won't that do?* I would think especially knowing that her body is 100mm from crop (not full) to tail would give a good general idea of her size. Actually, she's a bit bigger than that today, and more feathery.
> 
> No, I do not have nystatin. As mentioned above, I do have Fluconazole.


No ...it's the weight that's important and it's the weight we use to figure out a dose for medications. Such as one human that is 6 feet tall and weighs 150 pounds would receive a different dose that a 6 foot tall human that weighs 250 pounds.
The fluconazole dose is 0.01 mg per each gram of weight one time a day for 7 days. [3mg/ for each,1000grams, one time a day, for 7 days]


----------



## McTabby (Jun 5, 2012)

Charis said:


> No ...it's the weight that's important and it's the weight we use to figure out a dose for medications. Such as one human that is 6 feet tall and weighs 150 pounds would receive a different dose that a 6 foot tall human that weighs 250 pounds.


Of COURSE! I'm a tiny person on loads of meds, I'm used to being calculated. I just didn't get how a coffee mug would help you better "eyeball" the bird's weight than a measurement of her dimensions, along with an image to show that dimension in context. It's a question of mentally calculating the height:width ratio from a known value and then guessing mass. Anyway, different heads. But unfortunately I can't get you another photo now. I was really trying to set you up with the most data I could. 



Charis said:


> The fluconazole dose is 0.01 mg per each gram of weight one time a day for 7 days. [3mg/ for each,1000grams, one time a day, for 7 days]


Thank you so much. I'll go for a walk and see if I can manifest a scale somehow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

McTabby said:


> Of COURSE! I'm a tiny person on loads of meds, I'm used to being calculated. I just didn't get how a coffee mug would help you better "eyeball" the bird's weight than a measurement of her dimensions, along with an image to show that dimension in context. *It's a question of mentally calculating the height:width ratio from a known value and then guessing mass*. Anyway, different heads. But unfortunately I can't get you another photo now. I was really trying to set you up with the most data I could.
> 
> Sorry...I can't do it that way.
> 
> ...


Great idea!


----------

